
“Silicon Valley..bunch of globalists who've forgotten their fellow Americans” - lazyeye
Is this true?
======
redsable
In connection to my point below, do GLOBALISTS equal....

1\. Globalists= we don't care for anyone or 2\. Globalists= we only care for
the people from the country we are from or 3\. Globalists= we care for
everyone but the people in America.

Overall I would say that it doesn't really matter which group people are in
above (1, 2 or 3) America still benefits from having these people here. A true
capitalist would understand this. A mercantilist doesn't. Bannon is a
Mercantilist who believe that patriotism defines how much we add value to
where we live.

------
Khelavaster
Mostly. Or they grew up in places where they never got to understood how
Americans in most of America are culturally.

------
drallison
This quote comes from a Steve Bannon interview in the Economist: _Bannon also
said that Silicon Valley and Wall Street consist of "a bunch of globalists who
have forgotten their fellow Americans..."_

Lazyeye asks: Is this true? The answer: no.

------
Powerofmene
Can you give some examples that make you think this?

I know you are speaking about SV generally but YC alone is undertaking the
basic income project, has funded a number of non-profits, etc.

What is it you think SV should be focusing on that it is not paying proper
attention?

------
redsable
Are you suggesting that they are remembering their fellow man and forgetting
their fellow Americans? Or are they forgetting everyone?

I find it hard to believe their are many in Silicon Valley who remember their
fellow man but forget their fellow Americans. Could happen, but I guess it is
a small number.

